# An old friends Swiss watch



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I have a Pal called Bill a proper old Rogue spent his working days working on drilling rigs and at 72 drives an old Rolls and wears a 92 18ct Rolex day-date on president. He bemoans the number of Rolex which slipped through his fingers for buttons during the qtz melt down as he puts it.

However its not his Rolex I want to start this off with but a watch he found outside a pub in Whitchurch in 1978 when he was on the in land drilling rigs. Ive polished it up for him but never heard of the make its called a Courtois and is swiss with incabloc etc. I remember him telling me its pronounced as in Stella Artois.

Any one know anything of the make or maker (sorry aint got a pic at the mo) :whistling:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Apparently, it is a very brave brand of watch.

As I am sure you have surmised already, it is likely one of the numerous limited run generic watch brands, but perhaps a picture may reveal some clue to its heritage.

Later,
William


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

sorry can't get a pic because we lost touch a while back i'll see if i can find a similar one somewhere.


----------



## michellecanon8 (Jan 4, 2016)

It'd be much easier if you had a photo on this trend. I collect watches and vintage are my favorite, I could've helped if I know how it looks like


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear Nigel, I tried to find out something about Courtois watches but when I tried to look on line, I was immediately engulfed by pictures and information about a certain, very tall, footballer named Thibaud Courtois. And something about a disputed red card flashed up. So, no go on that one then. Sorry.


----------

